# I don't want a holiday in the sun......



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Spain isn't about Brit bars, "Kiss Me Quick" hats......or dressing like Kenneth Williams in "Carry on Camping". Or hanging round drinking coffee with Steve Hall!

Oh no....it's about living in squalour surrounded by Gypsies and an assortment of bizarre animals!

Here's the state of play at the moment....

Bethan's growing (a lot) and Dylan's still a ****! Here you see him attempting to jam his stupid head in the fence! 










Time for food.....










The big boars love wallowing in their own ****e. Stravinsky taught them to do that!










And here's our two baby boars on the left....Ginger and Blodwen. 










Meanwhile back in the cave Bethan's looking for more food....










.....while Dylan just eats anything he can....edible or not!










So there you go.....that's what it's all about. Forget "A Place in the Sun".....this is where the smart money goes!

'Ave it!


----------

